
The 8% interest banking mobile app - SeOG
Hey, this is Pat from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;outlet.finance and we just made our 100th dollar.<p>We just launched 3 weeks ago and are getting some great feedback.<p>We have a little over 100 users at this point and roughly $20,000 in-app under management.<p>If you have any feedback or want to know how the product works a bit more please ask. Starting a savings app that feels like a bank account is not easy.<p>The about page explains how the product itself actually works.
======
mdorazio
If I'm reading this correctly, your app isn't really mobile banking at all.
It's essentially equivalent to a junk bond ETF, except instead of low-grade
corporate debt it's consumer crypto debt. This is an interesting vehicle.

Are there any collapse guarantees like a normal savings account (I'm assuming
not)?

Do you state the downside risks anywhere (ex. what happens if the stablecoins
turn out not to be stable)?

What's the maximum dollar amount people can put in it?

~~~
dukesilver
Good questions. Waiting for Outlet team to respond.

